# Whats the best fit for me? Breeders?



## BluMerle (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been doing research for about a year now and think that a German Shepherd would fit my life style best. I would love the opinion of people who already have a GSD. Would a working line or show line be the best fit for me? Right now I have a working line Aussie, and I LOVE his drive. We exercise for about 3-4 hours a day on weekdays and more on the weekends. Would that be enough for a working line GSD? I am leaning more towards a working line but I want to know that I can meet their needs before deciding. How much do you exercise your working line and show line dogs?

As for breeders I have found a few locals that I like but would love your opinions on them. I am also open to suggestions!

Schne Stadt German Shepherds - Home

Kriegershaus German Shepherds |:| German Shepherd Breeder |:| About Us


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't think I see any red flags about breeder #1, and they have some beautiful dogs. Maybe an expert will chime in and give more detailed advice, but if I had to choose from the two, I would choose the first one and email them with questions.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!

If you do a search for the first breeder here, you will find members with dogs from them.
Here is one:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/178382-dark-sable-gsd-3.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would think any GSD regardless of lines, needs some mental as well as physical exercise along with training often. Do you have any plans(sports) other than exercise? 
If I were in your location I'd check out these breeder/trainers(all working line):
Diehl's K9 Training LLC
Sportwaffen K9
K9 Motivation Working Line German Shepherds dog training Lexington Kentucky - Home


----------



## BluMerle (Mar 11, 2013)

GusGus said:


> I don't think I see any red flags about breeder #1, and they have some beautiful dogs. Maybe an expert will chime in and give more detailed advice, but if I had to choose from the two, I would choose the first one and email them with questions.


Thanks. 



Sunflowers said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If you do a search for the first breeder here, you will find members with dogs from them.
> Here is one:
> ...


Thanks so much for the link and the welcome. 



onyx'girl said:


> I would think any GSD regardless of lines, needs some mental as well as physical exercise along with training often. Do you have any plans(sports) other than exercise?
> If I were in your location I'd check out these breeder/trainers(all working line):
> Diehl's K9 Training LLC
> Sportwaffen K9
> K9 Motivation Working Line German Shepherds dog training Lexington Kentucky - Home


I will be doing sports with the GSD for sure. My Aussie does all of the following sports and I hope to get the GSD involved in them as well.

Herding
Tracking
Rally obedience
Flyball
All Breed Lure Coursing
Agility

Thank you for the breeder suggestions.


----------

